# Coming 4 July 2011: The Jefferson Allegiance, a historical thriller



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you know that Thomas Jefferson and John Adams both died on the 4th of July 1826?  50 years to the date after the signing of Declaration of Independence.

The Jefferson Allegiance opens on that date, with both Jefferson and Adams giving couriers pieces of the Jefferson Cipher which holds the secret to a document that could topples our current government.

Move to the present:  Paul Ducharme (a Special Operations commando) and Samantha Payne (a former CIA agent, now curator of Monticello) must unravel historical clues to find the pieces of the Jefferson Cipher to uncover the location of the Jefferson Allegiance.  They are battling the Order of the Cincinnati, founded after the revolution and a shadowy force in our country for centuries.

The first book in my Presidential series.  To be followed by the Kennedy Endeavor in Spring, 2012.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your upcoming book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions - and guidelines - are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

If a book be false in its facts, disprove them; if false in its reasoning, refute it.  But for God’s sake, let us freely hear both sides if we choose.”  Thomas Jefferson.  1814.

The Historical Facts:
In May of 1783, the Society of the Cincinnati was founded.  A leading member was Alexander Hamilton, and the first President of the Society was George Washington, even before he was President of the United States.  The Society of the Cincinnati is the oldest, continuous military society in North America.  Its current headquarters is at the Anderson House in downtown Washington, DC. Besides the Society of the Cincinnati, Hamilton founded the Federalist Party, the first political party.  
“Can a democratic assembly . . . be supposed steadily to pursue the public good?  Nothing but a permanent body can check the imprudence of democracy.  Their turbulent and changing disposition requires checks.” Alexander Hamilton.  1787.
Thomas Jefferson was not allowed membership in the Society of the Cincinnati.
“Your people, sir, are a great beast.”  Alexander Hamilton.  1792.

In 1802, President Thomas Jefferson, well known for his strong opposition to a standing army, established the United State Military Academy, the oldest Military Academy in the Americas.  In 1819, he founded the University of Virginia, the first college in the United States to separate religion from education.
In 1745, the American Philosophical Society (APS), the oldest learned society in North America was founded.  Thomas Jefferson was a member for 47 years and its President for 17 years.  He subsequently established the adjunct United States Military Philosophical Society (MPS) at West Point with the Academy Superintendent as its first leader.  The APS has its current headquarters in Philosophical Hall on Liberty Square in Philadelphia. The MPS appears to have disappeared.
“I am not among those who fear the people.  They, and not the rich, are our dependence for continued freedom.” Thomas Jefferson.  1816.
Besides the APS and MPS, Jefferson founded the Anti-Federalist Party.  
“The mass of mankind has not been born with saddles on their backs, not a favored few booted and spurred, ready to ride them legitimately, by the Grace of God.” Thomas Jefferson. 1826.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

This sounds fantastic, Bob.  I eat this sort of thing up, and I've never heard of the Jefferson/Hamilton details you mentioned.  Looking forward to it.  Kudos!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

If a book be false in its facts, disprove them; if false in its reasoning, refute it.  But for God’s sake, let us freely hear both sides if we choose.”  Thomas Jefferson.  1814.

The Historical Facts:
In May of 1783, the Society of the Cincinnati was founded.  A leading member was Alexander Hamilton, and the first President of the Society was George Washington, even before he was President of the United States.  The Society of the Cincinnati is the oldest, continuous military society in North America.  Its current headquarters is at the Anderson House in downtown Washington, DC. Besides the Society of the Cincinnati, Hamilton founded the Federalist Party, the first political party. 
“Can a democratic assembly . . . be supposed steadily to pursue the public good?  Nothing but a permanent body can check the imprudence of democracy.  Their turbulent and changing disposition requires checks.” Alexander Hamilton.  1787.
Thomas Jefferson was not allowed membership in the Society of the Cincinnati.
“Your people, sir, are a great beast.”  Alexander Hamilton.  1792.

In 1802, President Thomas Jefferson, well known for his strong opposition to a standing army, established the United State Military Academy, the oldest Military Academy in the Americas.  In 1819, he founded the University of Virginia, the first college in the United States to separate religion from education.
In 1745, the American Philosophical Society (APS), the oldest learned society in North America was founded.  Thomas Jefferson was a member for 47 years and its President for 17 years.  He subsequently established the adjunct United States Military Philosophical Society (MPS) at West Point with the Academy Superintendent as its first leader.  The APS has its current headquarters in Philosophical Hall on Liberty Square in Philadelphia. The MPS appears to have disappeared.
“I am not among those who fear the people.  They, and not the rich, are our dependence for continued freedom.” Thomas Jefferson.  1816.
Besides the APS and MPS, Jefferson founded the Anti-Federalist Party. 
“The mass of mankind has not been born with saddles on their backs, not a favored few booted and spurred, ready to ride them legitimately, by the Grace of God.” Thomas Jefferson. 1826.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

If a book be false in its facts, disprove them; if false in its reasoning, refute it.  But for God’s sake, let us freely hear both sides if we choose.”  Thomas Jefferson.  1814.

The Historical Facts:
In May of 1783, the Society of the Cincinnati was founded.  A leading member was Alexander Hamilton, and the first President of the Society was George Washington, even before he was President of the United States.  The Society of the Cincinnati is the oldest, continuous military society in North America.  Its current headquarters is at the Anderson House in downtown Washington, DC. Besides the Society of the Cincinnati, Hamilton founded the Federalist Party, the first political party.
“Can a democratic assembly . . . be supposed steadily to pursue the public good?  Nothing but a permanent body can check the imprudence of democracy.  Their turbulent and changing disposition requires checks.” Alexander Hamilton.  1787.
Thomas Jefferson was not allowed membership in the Society of the Cincinnati.
“Your people, sir, are a great beast.”  Alexander Hamilton.  1792.

In 1802, President Thomas Jefferson, well known for his strong opposition to a standing army, established the United State Military Academy, the oldest Military Academy in the Americas.  In 1819, he founded the University of Virginia, the first college in the United States to separate religion from education.
In 1745, the American Philosophical Society (APS), the oldest learned society in North America was founded.  Thomas Jefferson was a member for 47 years and its President for 17 years.  He subsequently established the adjunct United States Military Philosophical Society (MPS) at West Point with the Academy Superintendent as its first leader.  The APS has its current headquarters in Philosophical Hall on Liberty Square in Philadelphia. The MPS appears to have disappeared.
“I am not among those who fear the people.  They, and not the rich, are our dependence for continued freedom.” Thomas Jefferson.  1816.
Besides the APS and MPS, Jefferson founded the Anti-Federalist Party.
“The mass of mankind has not been born with saddles on their backs, not a favored few booted and spurred, ready to ride them legitimately, by the Grace of God.” Thomas Jefferson. 1826.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

This sounds terrific!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you know that Thomas Jefferson and John Adams both died on the 4th of July 1826?  50 years to the date after the signing of Declaration of Independence.

The Jefferson Allegiance opens on that date, with both Jefferson and Adams giving couriers pieces of the Jefferson Cipher which holds the secret to a document that could topples our current government.

Move to the present:  Paul Ducharme (a Special Operations commando) and Samantha Payne (a former CIA agent, now curator of Monticello) must unravel historical clues to find the pieces of the Jefferson Cipher to uncover the location of the Jefferson Allegiance.  They are battling the Order of the Cincinnati, founded after the revolution and a shadowy force in our country for centuries.

The first book in my Presidential series.  To be followed by the Kennedy Endeavor in Spring, 2012.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

I did know that! Really looking forward to this book!
(To nitpick...a lot of people at the time viewed 7/2 as Ind. Day as it was the day the founders agreed to declare independence. Then Jefferson wrote the DoI and final draft was accepted two days later.)



Bob Mayer said:


> Did you know that Thomas Jefferson and John Adams both died on the 4th of July 1826? 50 years to the date after the signing of Declaration of Independence.
> 
> The Jefferson Allegiance opens on that date, with both Jefferson and Adams giving couriers pieces of the Jefferson Cipher which holds the secret to a document that could topples our current government.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The Historical Facts:
In May of 1783, the Society of the Cincinnati was founded.  A leading member was Alexander Hamilton, and the first President of the Society was George Washington, even before he was President of the United States.  The Society of the Cincinnati is the oldest, continuous military society in North America.  Its current headquarters is at the Anderson House in downtown Washington, DC. Besides the Society of the Cincinnati, Hamilton founded the Federalist Party, the first political party.
“Can a democratic assembly . . . be supposed steadily to pursue the public good?  Nothing but a permanent body can check the imprudence of democracy.  Their turbulent and changing disposition requires checks.” Alexander Hamilton.  1787.
Thomas Jefferson was not allowed membership in the Society of the Cincinnati.
“Your people, sir, are a great beast.”  Alexander Hamilton.  1792.

In 1802, President Thomas Jefferson, well known for his strong opposition to a standing army, established the United State Military Academy, the oldest Military Academy in the Americas.  In 1819, he founded the University of Virginia, the first college in the United States to separate religion from education.
In 1745, the American Philosophical Society (APS), the oldest learned society in North America was founded.  Thomas Jefferson was a member for 47 years and its President for 17 years.  He subsequently established the adjunct United States Military Philosophical Society (MPS) at West Point with the Academy Superintendent as its first leader.  The APS has its current headquarters in Philosophical Hall on Liberty Square in Philadelphia. The MPS appears to have disappeared.
“I am not among those who fear the people.  They, and not the rich, are our dependence for continued freedom.” Thomas Jefferson.  1816.
Besides the APS and MPS, Jefferson founded the Anti-Federalist Party.
“The mass of mankind has not been born with saddles on their backs, not a favored few booted and spurred, ready to ride them legitimately, by the Grace of God.” Thomas Jefferson. 1826.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you know that Thomas Jefferson and John Adams both died on the 4th of July 1826?  50 years to the date after the signing of Declaration of Independence.

The Jefferson Allegiance opens on that date, with both Jefferson and Adams giving couriers pieces of the Jefferson Cipher which holds the secret to a document that could topples our current government.

Move to the present:  Paul Ducharme (a Special Operations commando) and Samantha Payne (a former CIA agent, now curator of Monticello) must unravel historical clues to find the pieces of the Jefferson Cipher to uncover the location of the Jefferson Allegiance.  They are battling the Order of the Cincinnati, founded after the revolution and a shadowy force in our country for centuries.

The first book in my Presidential series.  To be followed by the Kennedy Endeavor in Spring, 2012.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The Historical Facts:
In May of 1783, the Society of the Cincinnati was founded.  A leading member was Alexander Hamilton, and the first President of the Society was George Washington, even before he was President of the United States.  The Society of the Cincinnati is the oldest, continuous military society in North America.  Its current headquarters is at the Anderson House in downtown Washington, DC. Besides the Society of the Cincinnati, Hamilton founded the Federalist Party, the first political party.
“Can a democratic assembly . . . be supposed steadily to pursue the public good?  Nothing but a permanent body can check the imprudence of democracy.  Their turbulent and changing disposition requires checks.” Alexander Hamilton.  1787.
Thomas Jefferson was not allowed membership in the Society of the Cincinnati.
“Your people, sir, are a great beast.”  Alexander Hamilton.  1792.

In 1802, President Thomas Jefferson, well known for his strong opposition to a standing army, established the United State Military Academy, the oldest Military Academy in the Americas.  In 1819, he founded the University of Virginia, the first college in the United States to separate religion from education.
In 1745, the American Philosophical Society (APS), the oldest learned society in North America was founded.  Thomas Jefferson was a member for 47 years and its President for 17 years.  He subsequently established the adjunct United States Military Philosophical Society (MPS) at West Point with the Academy Superintendent as its first leader.  The APS has its current headquarters in Philosophical Hall on Liberty Square in Philadelphia. The MPS appears to have disappeared.
“I am not among those who fear the people.  They, and not the rich, are our dependence for continued freedom.” Thomas Jefferson.  1816.
Besides the APS and MPS, Jefferson founded the Anti-Federalist Party.
“The mass of mankind has not been born with saddles on their backs, not a favored few booted and spurred, ready to ride them legitimately, by the Grace of God.” Thomas Jefferson. 1826.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The Historical Facts:
In May of 1783, the Society of the Cincinnati was founded.  A leading member was Alexander Hamilton, and the first President of the Society was George Washington, even before he was President of the United States.  The Society of the Cincinnati is the oldest, continuous military society in North America.  Its current headquarters is at the Anderson House in downtown Washington, DC. Besides the Society of the Cincinnati, Hamilton founded the Federalist Party, the first political party.
“Can a democratic assembly . . . be supposed steadily to pursue the public good?  Nothing but a permanent body can check the imprudence of democracy.  Their turbulent and changing disposition requires checks.” Alexander Hamilton.  1787.
Thomas Jefferson was not allowed membership in the Society of the Cincinnati.
“Your people, sir, are a great beast.”  Alexander Hamilton.  1792.

In 1802, President Thomas Jefferson, well known for his strong opposition to a standing army, established the United State Military Academy, the oldest Military Academy in the Americas.  In 1819, he founded the University of Virginia, the first college in the United States to separate religion from education.
In 1745, the American Philosophical Society (APS), the oldest learned society in North America was founded.  Thomas Jefferson was a member for 47 years and its President for 17 years.  He subsequently established the adjunct United States Military Philosophical Society (MPS) at West Point with the Academy Superintendent as its first leader.  The APS has its current headquarters in Philosophical Hall on Liberty Square in Philadelphia. The MPS appears to have disappeared.
“I am not among those who fear the people.  They, and not the rich, are our dependence for continued freedom.” Thomas Jefferson.  1816.
Besides the APS and MPS, Jefferson founded the Anti-Federalist Party.
“The mass of mankind has not been born with saddles on their backs, not a favored few booted and spurred, ready to ride them legitimately, by the Grace of God.” Thomas Jefferson. 1826.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The Historical Facts:
In May of 1783, the Society of the Cincinnati was founded.  A leading member was Alexander Hamilton, and the first President of the Society was George Washington, even before he was President of the United States.  The Society of the Cincinnati is the oldest, continuous military society in North America.  Its current headquarters is at the Anderson House in downtown Washington, DC. Besides the Society of the Cincinnati, Hamilton founded the Federalist Party, the first political party.
“Can a democratic assembly . . . be supposed steadily to pursue the public good?  Nothing but a permanent body can check the imprudence of democracy.  Their turbulent and changing disposition requires checks.” Alexander Hamilton.  1787.
Thomas Jefferson was not allowed membership in the Society of the Cincinnati.
“Your people, sir, are a great beast.”  Alexander Hamilton.  1792.

In 1802, President Thomas Jefferson, well known for his strong opposition to a standing army, established the United State Military Academy, the oldest Military Academy in the Americas.  In 1819, he founded the University of Virginia, the first college in the United States to separate religion from education.
In 1745, the American Philosophical Society (APS), the oldest learned society in North America was founded.  Thomas Jefferson was a member for 47 years and its President for 17 years.  He subsequently established the adjunct United States Military Philosophical Society (MPS) at West Point with the Academy Superintendent as its first leader.  The APS has its current headquarters in Philosophical Hall on Liberty Square in Philadelphia. The MPS appears to have disappeared.
“I am not among those who fear the people.  They, and not the rich, are our dependence for continued freedom.” Thomas Jefferson.  1816.
Besides the APS and MPS, Jefferson founded the Anti-Federalist Party.
“The mass of mankind has not been born with saddles on their backs, not a favored few booted and spurred, ready to ride them legitimately, by the Grace of God.” Thomas Jefferson. 1826.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We now have a cover:


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The Historical Facts:
In May of 1783, the Society of the Cincinnati was founded. A leading member was Alexander Hamilton, and the first President of the Society was George Washington, even before he was President of the United States. The Society of the Cincinnati is the oldest, continuous military society in North America. Its current headquarters is at the Anderson House in downtown Washington, DC. Besides the Society of the Cincinnati, Hamilton founded the Federalist Party, the first political party.
"Can a democratic assembly . . . be supposed steadily to pursue the public good? Nothing but a permanent body can check the imprudence of democracy. Their turbulent and changing disposition requires checks." Alexander Hamilton. 1787.
Thomas Jefferson was not allowed membership in the Society of the Cincinnati.
"Your people, sir, are a great beast." Alexander Hamilton. 1792.

In 1802, President Thomas Jefferson, well known for his strong opposition to a standing army, established the United State Military Academy, the oldest Military Academy in the Americas. In 1819, he founded the University of Virginia, the first college in the United States to separate religion from education.
In 1745, the American Philosophical Society (APS), the oldest learned society in North America was founded. Thomas Jefferson was a member for 47 years and its President for 17 years. He subsequently established the adjunct United States Military Philosophical Society (MPS) at West Point with the Academy Superintendent as its first leader. The APS has its current headquarters in Philosophical Hall on Liberty Square in Philadelphia. The MPS appears to have disappeared.
"I am not among those who fear the people. They, and not the rich, are our dependence for continued freedom." Thomas Jefferson. 1816.
Besides the APS and MPS, Jefferson founded the Anti-Federalist Party.
"The mass of mankind has not been born with saddles on their backs, not a favored few booted and spurred, ready to ride them legitimately, by the Grace of God." Thomas Jefferson. 1826.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The Story:
On the 4th of July in 1826, as Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives part of the Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. At the same time in Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."

Now, in the present, Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, the Philosopher is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to get all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, Evie Tolliver (future Chair), waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart, and the Philosopher's head, are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.

Ducharme and Tolliver team up, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of Philosopher and Chair, and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher.

The action ranges from Monticello, to Washington DC, to West Point, NY, to Edgar Allan Poe's grave, to the very heart of the country to find the last disks.

The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country to find the Jefferson Allegiance.


----------



## Connie Chastain (Jun 25, 2011)

This sounds great! I love stories about toppling our current government, LOL! Going on my TBR list, fer shure.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Publication has been held off pending, well let's say a publisher is taking a look at it.

On the 4th of July in 1826, as Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives part of the Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. At the same time in Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."

Now, in the present, Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, the Philosopher is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to get all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, Evie Tolliver (future Chair), waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart, and the Philosopher's head, are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.

Ducharme and Tolliver team up, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of Philosopher and Chair, and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher.

The action ranges from Monticello, to Washington DC, to West Point, NY, to Edgar Allan Poe's grave, to the very heart of the country to find the last disks.

The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country to find the Jefferson Allegiance.


----------



## Popvideo (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, darn. I mean I understand the publisher thing but I was anxiously awaiting the release after the teaser in Duty, Honor, Country. 

Fantastic book, BTW. I'm ready for the sequel to that one, too!  

Please keep us informed on the future of JEFFERSON ALLEGIANCE. 

Thanks, 
J. Kelly Austin


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Publication has been held off pending, well let's say a publisher is taking a look at it.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Publication still delayed.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Publication still delayed.

But for good reasons.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Scheduled now for September.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Hit #2 overall on Nook over the past weekend
coming to Kindle soon


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Currently #14 overall on Nook-- coming soon to Kindle


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Currently #14 overall on Nook-- coming soon to Kindle


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Currently #14 overall on Nook-- coming soon to Kindle









NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Kevin Diviness (May 1, 2011)

Congrats on your success with the Nook version, Bob.  Hopefully the Kindle edition will shoot to the top as well.  It sounds very interesting.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer. Over 4 million books sold.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

The 4th of July 1826. As Thomas Jefferson lies dying, he gives his part of his Jefferson Cipher to Edgar Allen Poe, with instructions to take the disks to West Point. In Massachusetts, John Adams entrusts his part of the Cipher to Colonel Thayer, the superintendent of the Military Academy. As Thayer rides away, Adams utters his final words: "Thomas Jefferson survives."
In the present, Green Beret Paul Ducharme has been recalled from Afghanistan after the 'accidental' death of his best friend, the son of one of the Philosophers. While Ducharme is visiting his friend's gravesite in Arlington, an old man is executed by a member from the Society of Cincinnati know as the Surgeon, who is seeking to gather all the pieces of the cipher. In a nearby restaurant, former CIA and now Curator at Monticello, Evie Tolliver, waits anxiously for her mentor to arrive, but he's killed by the same assassin at the Zero Milestone. His heart and the Philosopher's head are displayed as a grisly message on top of the stone, echoing Jefferson's famous head-heart letter.
Ducharme and Tolliver, the unknowing heirs to become the next generation of caretakers of the Jefferson Allegiance, team up and must battle the Surgeon to assemble the Cipher and find the Jefferson Allegiance, a document that has kept the balance of power in the United States for over two centuries.
The story is a race back through history and the founding of the country.
This is the first book in a new series: The Presidential Thrillers, each novel based on a historical puzzle left behind by a President. The Kennedy Endeavor will be released in summer 2012.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317129829&sr=8-4


----------

